# Help? Larger Lop needs a new home! He's too big for my place!



## Babybunnies_x (Oct 24, 2011)

I was recently given a "Holland Lop" bunny. When he arrived at my place however he was much larger then any holland lop I've ever had. I fully believe he is not one, but a bigger breed of lop. 

He's maybe between 5-8 pounds.

The HUGE problem is I don't have room for a large bunny.
He's about the size of a small, full grown cat. 

I've also developed a fear of his mouth as I have a polish dwarf bunny who is tiny so his mouth in comparison just seems giant to me and I've never had bigger breeds.


I need him to find a good home. He seems clean, calm and friendly He's just too big for my tiny room.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2011)

ray:


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 26, 2011)

awwwwwwww he's soo cute  Does he have a name?


----------



## Babybunnies_x (Nov 26, 2011)

His name is edgar. 
He's alittle bigger then a cat.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Vvvvvvvv (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he looks exactly like my Pip, who also ended up being a much larger rabbit than I expected. Best wishes in finding the big cutie a forever home.


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a mini lop. Good luck!


----------



## Babybunnies_x (Dec 7, 2011)

he's more like a french lop.
the picture makes him look super small, but he's honestly bigger then a cat.


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

Well then send him my way.. I want a big lop! Haha.. if only I were closer


----------



## Ev0let (Dec 7, 2011)

My hands are full, otherwise I could of helped since I live not to far away from you. Have you posted an ad on kijiji? 

I would love to know where you got the grid from that your bunny is sitting on, just above the shavings. I have been searching all over for something like this but cant seem to find any.


----------



## Babybunnies_x (Dec 7, 2011)

it's part of the cage, came with the bunny.
sorry I have no idea where they might have bought it.


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

You can get flooring like that (although not color/coated) at most feed stores or hardware stores. I wouldn't recommend them for most bunnies though since they can cause sore hocks (especially in rexes). Hopefully you find a good home for him! If I weren't over a day's drive away I'd be sorely tempted to bun-nap him!


----------

